# HHV Parking Fee Increase



## crf450x (May 1, 2017)

On Feb 24, 2017 I got an email from RCI that the Parking fees at HHV were going up to $35/night for self parking and $42/night for valet, effective 3/1/2017.  Then this afternoon I get another email from RCI stating that the parking rates are going UP again to $39/night for self parking and $47/night for valet, effective today.  I will be at Grand Islander in June and then my RCI exchange into the penthouse at the Lagoon Tower is during Thanksgiving, I bet the rates will go up again then.  Supply and demand I suppose.

Email I received this afternoon:






Dear RCI Member:

We have some important information to share concerning your upcoming vacation to LAGOON TOWER BY HGVCLUB.

*The staff at LAGOON TOWER BY HGVCLUB has notified us that parking rates for self-parking and valet parking will change effective May 01, 2017 as follows: Overnight Hotel Guest: Valet Parking: $47 per night, Self-Parking: $39 per night. Function/Event Validation: Valet Parking: $13, Self-Parking: $8. Visitor(Non-Hotel Guest) Valet: $42 (Complimentary 4 hours with Balis/Tropics/Rainbow Lanai/Luau.Validation only). Self-Parking: First 30 minutes is $8. Each additional 30 minutes increases $4 until hits the daily max of $40.......*

We realize this may have an impact on your vacation and wanted to inform you of this situation in advance.  Since availability is limited in the area you confirmed, we encourage you to retain your vacation.  Should you decide to cancel your stay, our standard cancellation guidelines will apply. 

The PREVIOUS email I received 2/24/2016:

Dear RCI Member:

We have some important information to share concerning your upcoming vacation to Lagoon Tower by HGVClub in Hawaii.

*The staff at Lagoon Tower by HGVClub has notified us that effective March 1st, 2017, the overnight parking rate for hotel guests will be as follows:*

*Self Parking - $35/night*

*Valet Parking - $42/night*

We realize this may have an impact on your vacation and wanted to inform you of this situation in advance.  Since availability is limited in the area you confirmed, we encourage you to retain your vacation.  Should you decide to cancel your stay, our standard cancellation guidelines will apply. 

If you have questions, please contact our Member Services at (800) 338-7777.  RCI Guides are available Monday through Friday from 8 a.m. to 8 p.m., local time and Saturday from 8 a.m. to 5 p.m., local time.  Call Center hours are based on local times for RCI subscribing members in the Continental United States, Western Canada and Central Canada. For members in Hawaii and Alaska, Call Center hours are based on Pacific Time. For members in the Caribbean and Atlantic Canada, Call Center hours are based on Eastern Time.  The Call Center is closed on most major U.S. holidays.

We apologize for any inconvenience and look forward to providing you with quality vacations in the years to come.

Sincerely,

RCI Customer Service


----------



## Tamaradarann (May 1, 2017)

Well that just makes my savings go up when my husband and I stay at the Hilton Hawaiian Village without a car and drink the coffee that we make in the room instead of Starbucks(which is very often)

If we stay there for say for a round number of 100 nights a year without a car at $39/night and don't buy 2 cups of Starbucks coffee a day which cost about $10 we save almost $5,000 a year.  At an open season rate of say $125/night that is 40 extra nights of vacation.  Wow.


----------



## bastroum (May 1, 2017)

NEVER rent a car when you stay at this property. Use Uber, Lyft or rent a car by the day down the street at Dollar. If you need a car for the day just bring it back to the rental car lot before they close. You do not need a car in Waikiki.


----------



## Sandy VDH (May 1, 2017)

There is an onsite Car Rental, so if you do want a car for part of a day, you can pick it up and return it and NOT pay for parking. 

I had a car on my last visit, and I would NOT do it again for a full week.  Waste of money on Parking fees.


----------



## bastroum (May 1, 2017)

Use Discount Hawaii Car Rental online for much cheaper rates than you will get onsite at the Hilton.


----------



## tompalm (May 2, 2017)

Right across the street is the Hale Koa parking garage. It cost $36 per night or $160 per month. If you have a military ID, the cost is about half of that. But, if you are going to have a car for a week, go get a monthly parking pass. It will be less than $30 per day and maybe you can sell your key card to someone else to use the other part of the month after you leave.


----------



## Kapolei (May 2, 2017)

I have put my car in the marina lot overnight when staying in Lagoon Tower for $1/hour.  Short walk to Lagoon Tower.


----------



## LisaH (May 2, 2017)

Kapolei said:


> I have put my car in the marina lot overnight when staying in Lagoon Tower for $1/hour.  Short walk to Lagoon Tower.


Yep. That's what we do. No charge during the day if you can find a parking spot. There is a maximum hour you can pay per night so one of us gets up early to move the car in the morning.


----------



## tompalm (May 2, 2017)

High crime area. Leave not one single thing in the car.


----------



## Tamaradarann (May 2, 2017)

bastroum said:


> NEVER rent a car when you stay at this property. Use Uber, Lyft or rent a car by the day down the street at Dollar. If you need a car for the day just bring it back to the rental car lot before they close. You do not need a car in Waikiki.



I concur that you don't need a car in Waikiki.  However, you just give alternatives that are, from my perspective, expensive.  Most things in Waikiki, including the Ala Moana Mall are very walkable.  Also, The Bus is very good and affordable at $2.50 per trip and you get a transfer good for 2-4 hours that can be used to make it $2.50 round trip if you return before the transfer runs out.  In April our grandchildren got a kick out of making sure that we returned before their transfer ran out.  Furthermore, if you are older and have a Medicare card you ride for $1.00 and if you stay for a longer trip, as we do, you can get the $5.00 per month bus pass which is the best bargain in public transportation that I have seen.

You don't need a car in Waikiki, nor do you need to use Uber, Lyft, Taxi or Shuttle.  This is a very good walkable and low cost public transportation city.  Take advantage of it.  If you must have a car go to another beautiful Hawaiian Island and rent a car where you need it  since the public transportation stinks.


----------



## Seagila (May 3, 2017)

Tamaradarann said:


> The Bus is very good and affordable at $2.50 per trip and you get a transfer good for 2-4 hours that _*can be used to make it $2.50 round trip if you return before the transfer runs out*_.  In April our grandchildren got a kick out of making sure that we returned before their transfer ran out.



I'm actually curious whether this were possible due to the this information on The Bus website:

_REVISED TRANSFER RULES (The Bus, Honolulu)_

_Transfers are given upon request to cash paying customers, at the time of boarding_
_Transfers are valid only until time shown at the top_
_Valid for up to two connections only_
_Driver takes coupon on the 1st connection_
_Driver takes the entire transfer on the 2nd connection_
*Not valid for return trips/round trips*
_Expired and improperly cut transfers will be collected by the driver_
_Transfers are not to be given to or sold to another person_
In January 2017, we took The Bus to Ala Moana Mall and returned to HHV within an hour on the same bus route. Read the info above on The Bus website, so paid for the return fare.  I didn't bother asking the driver, since the information seemed clear to me.

Now, I'm curious whether you can in fact make a round trip bus ride for $2.50.


----------



## crf450x (May 3, 2017)

tompalm said:


> Right across the street is the Hale Koa parking garage. It cost $36 per night or $160 per month. If you have a military ID, the cost is about half of that. But, if you are going to have a car for a week, go get a monthly parking pass. It will be less than $30 per day and maybe you can sell your key card to someone else to use the other part of the month after you leave.


This sounds like a good idea. However for our trip in June to the Grand Islander for only 5 days I will just park at on site but will definitely consider the Hale Koa parking garage for our week stay during thanksgiving. 

We always get a minivan/suv on Oahu. There is so much to do all over the island. We love going to bellows beach on the east side,  matsumotos and shrimp trucks on the north shore, and various farmers markets. Love Helenas Hawaiian foods but because of the limited parking use uber or lyft to get there and back. 

There is so much to see and do on Oahu besides Waikiki and pearl harbor that I highly recommend getting a car to explore. 

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## presley (May 3, 2017)

crf450x said:


> There is so much to see and do on Oahu besides Waikiki and pearl harbor that I highly recommend getting a car to explore.


I agree with this. I only spend time in Waikiki when I sleep and eat. Everything I want to do on the island is far from Waikiki.


----------



## Tamaradarann (May 3, 2017)

Seagila said:


> I'm actually curious whether this were possible due to the this information on The Bus website:
> 
> _REVISED TRANSFER RULES (The Bus, Honolulu)_
> 
> ...



No one knows when you get on the bus whether it is a return trip/round trip or a transfer.  Before we were 65 and got our $5/month bus pass, as well as our Grandchildren and Children April always used the transfers to return if we were doing it before the time on the top of the transfer.  Recently, I heard that they give you an extra 30 minutes on the transfer but I never took advantage of that feature.  However, I heard that in July they will be changing to a $5 all day bus pass which will make this all moot.  That is still a bargain compared to the $7 a day in Las Vegas.  By the way one day we used our bus passes for 5 trips starting early and ending at night.  We went to a show at Dole Cannery around 1 PM, the Airport around 3:30 PM, the Ala Moana Mall for a quick dinner at 5:30, a movie at the Doris Duke Theater at 7 PM and then back to the Hilton Hawaiian Village around 10 PM.  We love the bus system and the price.


----------



## Tamaradarann (May 3, 2017)

presley said:


> I agree with this. I only spend time in Waikiki when I sleep and eat. Everything I want to do on the island is far from Waikiki.



I agree that there is much to do and see in Oahu outside of Waikiki.  We do explore with a car one day a year and have seen much of what we want to over the last 10 years.  While we do like activities in Waikiki we spend a good deal of time in Ala Moana, Kakaako, down town Honolulu, the Academy of Art, Manoa and festivals and activities around the island.  Walking and the bus gets us to most anything we want for what we can afford.


----------



## Tamaradarann (May 3, 2017)

presley said:


> I agree with this. I only spend time in Waikiki when I sleep and eat. Everything I want to do on the island is far from Waikiki.



We have been to all 6 islands that you can go to.  If we want to do some of the things that one can do that are far from Waikiki we would rather go to another island and rent a car.  All the islands are beautiful and varied.  I would go to another island that is less crowded, less traffic, with free and easy parking than struggle with a car in Waikiki.


----------



## alwysonvac (May 7, 2017)

Just arrived yesterday. We bought the Hale Koa one month unlimited access pass for $180.
So if you need a car for more than four days this is an option.

The Hale Koa parking garage entrance is the first light on Kalia Road after the Hilton Hawaiian Village main entrance/driveway. It's on Maluhia Road . The car has to enter and exit on Maluhia Road but once parked you can walk in/out of the walkway entrance across the street from the Kalia Tower.

Google Maps - https://www.google.com/maps/@21.2823829,-157.8352966,18z/data=!3m1!1e3

Here's the posted Office Hours and Parking rates. I purchased our one month pass during office hours.


----------



## vacationbear (May 7, 2017)

Dave
Thanks for the info!
We will be there in July and also avoid the HHV parking fees!
Spending $180 instead of $507 is appealing!

Please let us know, once you have several days experience, how the availability looks like.
Crowded towards the evening? Impossible to find spaces? Easy?

Thanks
Frank


----------



## Tamaradarann (May 7, 2017)

alwysonvac said:


> Just arrived yesterday. We bought the Hale Koa one month unlimited access pass for $180.
> So if you need a car for more than four days this is an option.
> 
> The Hale Koa parking garage entrance is the first light on Kalia Road after the Hilton Hawaiian Village main entrance/driveway. It's on Maluhia Road . The car has to enter and exit on Maluhia Road but once parked you can walk in/out of the walkway entrance across the street from the Kalia Tower.
> ...



Wow those rates for a month do seem to be very attractive.  I didn't know that the daily 24 hour rate was $72.  I thought it was around $20/day.  Over night for 10 hours the lot behind by the Marina costs $10.  Since the hourly rate for 10 hours here would be more than the daily rate, it would be $72.


----------



## tompalm (May 7, 2017)

Tamaradarann said:


> Wow those rates for a month do seem to be very attractive.  I didn't know that the daily 24 hour rate was $72.  I thought it was around $20/day.  Over night for 10 hours the lot behind by the Marina costs $10.  Since the hourly rate for 10 hours here would be more than the daily rate, it would be $72.



They just upped those rates. I have a picture in my cell phone from a few months ago and the daily rate was $4 per or max of $36. The monthly rate went from $160 to $170. The military ID rate did not change. The one month pass is still the best deal around.


----------



## crf450x (May 7, 2017)

Does grand Islander have their own parking?


----------



## Sandy VDH (May 7, 2017)

crf450x said:


> Does grand Islander have their own parking?



No there is a common parking garage for the entire HHV facilities.


----------



## elleny76 (May 8, 2017)

Get the trolley!...We were there 3 weeks ago and didn't rent a car.


----------



## alwysonvac (May 8, 2017)

For those who don't know...
It's easy to get around Honolulu without a car. It's a walkable city with lots of sidewalks, public buses and taxis including Uber.

Public buses info (One way fares: $2.50 adults, $1.25 children(6-17), $1.00 seniors(65+)
Fare info - http://www.thebus.org/Fare/adultfare.asp?l=eng
Waikiki Bus Guide - http://www.thebus.org/pop/Visitor_WaikikiGuide.pdf
Routes & Timetables - http://www.thebus.org/Route/Routes.asp
Ground transportation from Honolulu airport - http://airports.hawaii.gov/hnl/


----------



## Et025 (May 8, 2017)

I live in honolulu and rode the bus for a year or so. I believe if you take a different bus route # you maybe able to use your transfer if with in the allotted time. 
So say you caught the #42 out of Waikiki for example. You maybe able to take another bus back to your hotel as long as isn't the #42. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tamaradarann (May 8, 2017)

Et025 said:


> I live in honolulu and rode the bus for a year or so. I believe if you take a different bus route # you maybe able to use your transfer if with in the allotted time.
> So say you caught the #42 out of Waikiki for example. You maybe able to take another bus back to your hotel as long as isn't the #42.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It is certainly true that you can use the transfers to return from a relatively short trip.  Furthermore, see my post last Wednesday May 3rd which describes my family's experience with transfers.  The use of the transfer as a return trip is probably one of the reasons that they are going to a $5 all day adult fare.  I like the idea.  I just wished they would make children an even $2.00 or $3.00 all day instead of $2.50.  So change would not be necessary.  I had to have a roll of quarters when my two grandchildren were here so I could give them each $1.25 for each trip.  Some days we stayed away for many hours so I needed 4 quarters in one day for them.


----------



## alwysonvac (May 9, 2017)

I forgot to mention the Hale Koa one month parking pass is good for both the Hale Koa parking garage and Hale Koa parking lot. TUG member Frank808 mentioned that the Hale Koa parking lot located at the corner of Saratoga Road and Kalia Road would be a good choice for Hokulani stays instead of the valet parking rates (again only if you need a car for more than 4 nights).


----------



## alwysonvac (May 16, 2017)

vacationbear said:


> Please let us know, once you have several days experience, how the availability looks like. Crowded towards the evening? Impossible to find spaces? Easy?



We had no problem finding parking spaces in this multilevel garage. The lower levels are indoor. The outdoor upper levels are basically empty. I don't know if the garage has any elevators. We've been using the stairs.


----------



## frank808 (May 16, 2017)

There are elevators near the street side.  I always just use the stairs as it is faster.

Sent from my SM-N910P using Tapatalk


----------



## vacationbear (May 20, 2017)

alwysonvac said:


> We had no problem finding parking spaces in this multilevel garage. The lower levels are indoor. The outdoor upper levels are basically empty. I don't know if the garage has any elevators. We've been using the stairs.



Thanks Dave, that sounds promising!
July is very likely a different story since families descend upon HHV. 
But we will not pay those $39 anymore!


----------



## alwysonvac (May 21, 2017)

vacationbear said:


> Thanks Dave, that sounds promising!


It's Phyllis (not Dave).


----------



## alwysonvac (May 21, 2017)

Additional photos

Cars enter and exit from Maluhia Road (not on Kalia Road)







However you can walk into the garage from Kalia Road (picture take from Grand Islander lounge)







Since our room was in the Kalia Tower, we used the path closest to the Kalia Tower. It's behind the stone wall.


----------



## vacationbear (May 21, 2017)

alwysonvac said:


> It's Phyllis (not Dave).



Thank you Phyllis!!!

Related question: 
Do you think that HHV is more crowded (now with the GI online) than before?
Standing crowds in the paradise pool?
Crowd control at the Martin & MacArthur and Louis Vuitton shops?
Round Table ran out of pizza dough?


----------



## alwysonvac (May 21, 2017)

vacationbear said:


> Thank you Phyllis!!!
> 
> Related question:
> Do you think that HHV is more crowded (now with the GI online) than before?
> ...



Sorry, I didn't spend much time in the village. I basically used HHV as a place to sleep.
There was a lot of scaffolding around the Tapa Tower area so it felt a little more crowded in that immediate area.


----------



## alwysonvac (May 21, 2017)

Duplicate


----------

